# 240g substrate question



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I was going to ask if I should spend the money on Flourite substrate again for a 240g tank that I'm getting close to setting up as a planted, but I just read a post on here about someone who had plain gravel with laterite for many many years. I think that answered my question. I'm thinking I'll save a bunch of money and get regular gravel from a discount store, and just use root tabs for heavy root feaders in the gravel. Anyone see an issue with this? I'm a huge fan of flourite, but ordering it for a 240g won't be cheap, and I'm betting it's really not necessary at the end of the day?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The laterite is a critical component; gravel and root tabs do not give the same result. Laterite adds the high cation exchange capacity (CEC) that allows the substrate to absorb nutrients from the water and hold them until plant roots extract the nutrients from the substrate.

I am a big fan of soil substrates, with laterite or montmorillonite clay. Check out this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/substrates/82245-soilmaster-turface-alternatives.html


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Michael said:


> The laterite is a critical component; gravel and root tabs do not give the same result. Laterite adds the high cation exchange capacity (CEC) that allows the substrate to absorb nutrients from the water and hold them until plant roots extract the nutrients from the substrate.
> 
> I am a big fan of soil substrates, with laterite or montmorillonite clay. Check out this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/substrates/82245-soilmaster-turface-alternatives.html


Thanks for the link. I may just go with mostly Flourite then as I know how that works. Going to be spendy though for a 240g!


----------

